# gptboot:No/boot/loader on 0:ad/0p3



## Ostropel (Jul 17, 2018)

I was running without a problem Cisco Async OS security appliance on a virtual ESXi machine with FreeBSD installed on it.
Async OS all the time started directly when starting the VM...on screen appeared AsyncOS loading services...and in 2 3 minutes the IronPort was functioning
After a few repeated restarts without changing absolutely nothing in bios or file structure i started getting the message bellow . All I did was restart the VM from the vSphere client a couple of times in a short time period . What can I do ? Thanks !!!

```
FreeBSD/x86 boot
default: 0:ad/0p3/boot/loader
gptboot:No/boot/loader on 0:ad/0p3
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2018)

Cisco AsyncOS is a derivative. Derivatives are not supported here. I suggest you contact Cisco.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Thread closed.


----------

